# Steuersatz für Zesty 714 (2011)



## jnlkt (6. August 2013)

Weiss einer welche man da nehmen kann/sollte (also auch gerne Empfehlungen, Erfahrungen).
Da ich meinen nicht mehr ohne SPiel eingestellt bekomme, soll der einem neuen weichen.

Danke und Gruss


----------

